# Michael Clarke Duncan (age 54)



## punisher73 (Sep 4, 2012)

http://movies.msn.com/movies/article.aspx?news=754989

I loved him in everything I saw him in.


----------



## Gemini (Sep 4, 2012)

Very sad. Like most people, I never heard of him before Green Mile, but always enjoyed all his work after. The big man with the bigber smile!


----------



## punisher73 (Sep 4, 2012)

Even in interviews he always seemed like a down to earth guy who would be fun to just hang out with.


----------



## oaktree (Sep 4, 2012)

Sad to hear. Excellent actor who could do every
genre.


----------



## Yondanchris (Sep 4, 2012)

.


----------



## MJS (Sep 5, 2012)

.


----------



## seasoned (Sep 5, 2012)

.


----------



## Buka (Sep 5, 2012)

So sad. He was such a joy to watch on the screen. In a Martial related way - he was a Gracie blue belt. (I think under Rener Gracie)

R.I.P.


----------



## David43515 (Sep 6, 2012)

I was so sad when I heard. I liked him in just about everything I saw him in. And I liked him because he could be a star w/o being a tiny male-model -looking wisp of a man. I'm no where near the muscle mass he had, but I'm tall, broad shouldered, and barrel chested. I've got no worries of ever being mistaken for Tom Cruise of Ewan Macgreggor. So it always did me well to look up and se a man who looked like me as the hero.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 7, 2012)

.


----------

